# The Return of Sanguinius



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Guided by the light of the emperor and preserved from chaos by the selfless sacrifice towards the end of the heresy, the mighty sanguinius's soul comes home to baal secundus to once again lead the mighty blood angels and finally seek vengence for all the evils the ruinius powers have attempted not only on them but all of humanity.

Deep below in the crypt of the angel encarmine, the sacred amber that has preserved sanguinius's body for 10000 years glows has bright as the astronomican itself and the angel finally returns to his people. 

All outside the vast temple crypt, millions of pilgrims have come to baal secundus to pay homage to the angel that gave his life for the emperor and some say made a vital ***** in horus's armour that enabled Him to defeat the greatest traitor in the galaxy and keep the imperium from destruction. 
it is a sad but special event that happens only every 1000 yrs and not only attended by people of the local system but by citizens from all over the galaxy such was the esteem and respect held for the beloved sangiunius. 

But little did they know at what such a special event was about to transpire.

Above the mighty temple of the angel encarmine and on top of one of the most beautiful and ornate domes of any imperial palace or temple stood the most exact and precise statue of the angel that some said rivalled the one erected in the emperors palace during the great crusade. 
then more felt than seen, people all around were drawn to the great statue for it seemed to be bathed in the light of the emperor and for the first time in over 10000 yrs the great angel himself, the mighty sangiunius, sored in the sky of baal secundus and everyone of followers of the imperial creed including the battle company of blood angels that guarded the proceedings feel to their knees and weeped tears of joy at the miracle that had occured.
The mighty angel burning with golden light like never before addressed the people and with a voice of a angel said "since the fall of cadia and the threats from the east the imperium has never needed the light of my father to shine up on it more than now. rejoice for He has heard you and has not forsaken you. it is the time. and to my sons, you have fought hard and have never succumbed to the machinations of chaos even when they have pushed you to your limits. be free from the burdon that you have carried for the past 10000 years. from today never fear that your righteous vigour will lead down the path of oblivion" and with but a single touch of his saintly hand, sanguinius swooped down and touched each and everyone of his sons, the blood angels, and released from them the blackness that had tormented them since the angel left them last. "in my heart of hearts im am glad to return to the people that i have allows loved and fought for and am even glader to be able to set my eyes on my brothers, for even now they have returned to their people to gather their sons and to finally bring a new golden age that my father allows envisaged" "Praise be Father for i will never fail you" "For the Emperor" and with that, all the pilgrims followed their praise to Him on the throne and the angels of sanguinius would started to ready for the biggest crusade the galaxy had ever known.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Good stuff, bit short for my liking and there are a few mistakes, but it's very good.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

thanx, i didnt want to over do it and end up adding alot of crap so just kept it to a basic tale with all the points i wanted to make in.
just curious what part you think are incorrect beside maybe a few spelling mistakes. 

some of the ideas i did make up myself but thought they would be great in the 40k universe like the 1000yr pilgrimage has i think the imperium would maybe have some sort of day of rememberance for the angel has he was such a respected figurehead.

ive got a idea for the return of russ so may do that in next few days if i get a chance.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah just a few spelling mistakes lol, should've been a bit clearer when I said that xD.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

but other than that you liked it? im normally good with spelling but when your making a story up i get sidetracked with the correct spellings. soared i spelt sored then remembered after i posted. lol


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah! I thought it was great just needs a bit more expanding, i'd like to see a full story of it, and continued, yaknow Sanguinius leading the BAs into battle again and such lol.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah thats sounds a good idea. i have a wider idea for the other primarchs but mostly to do with leman russ really. i have a idea for ferrus mannus but not sure were to go with it. maybe i will do the russ one and go from there. alpharius/omegan is a hard one for me because it could go in so many directions plus the lion one is basically him just waking up and im not sure were to go with that as i dont know the circumstance of the battle on caliban. i like to have proper fluff backing up anything i make up so i seems like its part of the proper story if you get what i mean. vulkan is a impossibility as there is much on what happened to him after the drop site massacre.
if anyone can but me in the right direction than that would really help.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

do the return of russ


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

its on the way and longer than the sanguinius one too


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

there is a russ story i have done so please give some honest comments on this post and that one too. im not a great writer but i gave it a go


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

*By the Order of The Most Holy Inquisition, Thread moved to 40K Fiction.*

Another excellent tale, btw!!! I always love the Primarch stories..
-Dirge


----------

